# My Wham-o inspired slingshot.



## Studio Emblem (Feb 17, 2014)

Put together a plan set pdf as a give away on my graphic arts site. It's based on the dimensions of the Wham-o sportsman so it's a handful of wood when you shoot it.









The complete pdf can be downloaded from here: http://fav.me/d76lhyt

I'll add a picture when I get access to a camera and upgrade the bands.

Thanks for looking,

Marx


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice!

How does the split/cut in the ends of the arms work?

it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

The dual cuts are how the bands used to be attached to the old WhamO Sportsman in the 1950s-60s. You started the band by running it away from you through the outer cut, wrapped it around the center part of the fork and then ran it back toward you through the inner cut. Take a look at the image of the frame with the band on it in the bottom right corner of the image in the original post.


----------



## Studio Emblem (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Lacumo,

Thanks for clarifying that for Rathunter, The description is correct for the wham-o, but on this design the bands run from the inside out. The slots themselves are a sixteenth of an inch wide and one inch deep. I used a japanese finishing saw to cut the slots on my build. Any saw with the appropriate width could be used.

The instructions are a little vague in places on purpose. The idea is to help youngsters develop problem-solving skills and so there is enough information in the complete plan set (3 pages & cover) for anyone with some study to figure things out.

Don't hesitate to ask me any questions if you need to though.

On a side note, this SS shoots well with office rubber so I think it will shoot very well with three-quarter inch wide therabands.

Marx


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice idea thanks for sharing.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks and welcome !

cheers


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

thats pretty cool :naughty:


----------

